

New Digital Currency Aims to Unite Every Money System - chiachun
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/new-digital-currency-aims-to-unite-every-money-system-on-earth/

======
ColinWright
[http://xkcd.com/927/](http://xkcd.com/927/)

    
    
      Situation: There are 14 competing standards.
    
      14?! Ridiculous!  We need to develop one
      universal standard that covers everyone's
      use cases.
    
                            Yeah!
    
      +-------+
      | Soon: |
      +-------+
    
            There are 15 competing standards.

------
grubles
The article fails to mention Jed McCaleb sold millions of dollars worth of XRP
that he and his company premined and gave to themselves.

~~~
alirazaq
He's also the PHP guru behind this:

[http://i.imgur.com/xMeW43a.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/xMeW43a.jpg)

